# Lost Birds on First Loft Fly



## Caden's Aviary (Jul 14, 2010)

Well I let 3 of my 7 young birds out for the first time today. They flew circles all around the loft and to the edge of our block for about 2-3 minutes and then landed in the trees. As soon as I started to call them in, they took off and never looked back. That was 3 hours ago. 

I'm just wondering what I missed. They are young (around 1-2 months) and have been settling here for 2 weeks now. I've shaken the feed and whistled at every feeding, to which they've responded well. They definitely know when I'm there to feed and when I'm just looking around. I don't have a trap for them to trap train, but they have the loft door open with a table next to it for them to land on. And I gave them half rations last night and did not feed them before letting them out this morning. They are hungry, I assure you. 

Any idea what I did wrong? Any tips to get better results? I realize I would lose some, but I started with 8 and now I'm in a position where I will have to put them up to breed or risk having 0 birds.

Thanks for any advice!
Brian


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Are these birds that you raised or did you buy them from someone?


----------



## Caden's Aviary (Jul 14, 2010)

They were given to me by a guy who helps out new guys around here. They were all still squeaking and feathering out when I got them. He said after two weeks they should be fine to let out.

Ace- Thanks for the offer. I will give you a call as soon as I have time to sit down and talk.

Brian


----------



## jeo73 (Aug 1, 2010)

Caden's Aviary said:


> Well I let 3 of my 7 young birds out for the first time today. They flew circles all around the loft and to the edge of our block for about 2-3 minutes and then landed in the trees. As soon as I started to call them in, they took off and never looked back. That was 3 hours ago.
> 
> I'm just wondering what I missed. They are young (around 1-2 months) and have been settling here for 2 weeks now. I've shaken the feed and whistled at every feeding, to which they've responded well. They definitely know when I'm there to feed and when I'm just looking around. I don't have a trap for them to trap train, but they have the loft door open with a table next to it for them to land on. And I gave them half rations last night and did not feed them before letting them out this morning. They are hungry, I assure you.
> 
> ...


did u let them loose with some older birds, or by themselves, also were they born there, if they not, how far, and were thery flown there before, if they have being flown before close to u, go get them.lol


----------



## jeo73 (Aug 1, 2010)

*pigeons*

they will come back, if they were born in ur loft


----------



## Caden's Aviary (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh yea, they were let out at 1 and it is 5 now. I've been periodically going out and shaking the feed and just a minute ago one flew out of one tree, over my head, and into another tree. Lost sight of it now, but at least 1 of them is still around. Another one of the 3 I let out had something going on with his right eye and he didn't look like he was flying well, so I wasn't counting on him anyways. He deserved a shot though.

Brian


----------



## jeo73 (Aug 1, 2010)

*pigeons*

if they were flown before in another loft, and they have only being in urs for 2 weeks, they are flying back to their loft, homers have strong instints, if it s 2 far more than 100 miles they will get lost, or not, depending on the bird


----------



## Caden's Aviary (Jul 14, 2010)

I let them loose by themselves and they have never been let out before. The guy I got them from lives an hour or so from me. One of the birds got out a day or so after I got them and it didn't go back to him. Kinda wondering if they just don't like it here lol.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Caden`s: What you need is a pair of fancy birds to use as DROPPERS..A dropper is a pigeon used to get a race bird down on the loft,and go in the loft to be clocked in...The droppers are also good for just a little flying around the loft,to attract babies out for the first few days,to come back and land at the loft...Find someone close to you who has maybe Satinettes,or ,Fantials,or something of a fancy strain that DON`T fly well,and will not fly for more then a minute or so..What you want is an attraction at the loft of these birds,to entice your babies to land...I think your babies are in the trees near your loft...I allways have 2 or 3 that sleep in the trees a night here and there,when they are first let out....You might get them ALL back tomarrow...But get a pair of fancy birds..They really come in handy...Alamo


----------



## Caden's Aviary (Jul 14, 2010)

Your right about them being in the trees- I've spotted 2 in the last hour just hanging out. Something fancy to hang out around the loft sounds like good advice and is something I will probably try for training in the near future. Hopefully I can make it through this first round without and think about that for next time. It's comforting to know that even if I don't get them tonight that there is still a chance. I was so excited to finally let them out and now I've spent my whole day rattling a feed can. I kinda expected things to go a little smoother, even for a first time out.


----------



## Xueoo (Nov 20, 2009)

They are probably a little too strong to be let out to fly just like that. That, along with not knowing the landscape of the loft is very confusing to them. You need to slowly let them fly from a short distance (5 feet, 10 ft, 20ft) at a young age to make them aware of where the loft (home) is. Birds that don't come back or hang around trees usually don't know where to go to get back "home". 

Next time, soap the wings of the birds and let them hang around the loft. That will make them stay.


----------



## Caden's Aviary (Jul 14, 2010)

Well, I actually got two out of three back, they finally came in around 6pm (5 hours after I let them out). The only one not to return was the one with something wrong with it's eye. The guy I got them from said he's had some come back like that and some not, so I'm not too disappointed. Although, I hate that he's lost. I thought about soaping them down, but I just had it in my mind that it would go smoother than this. I have 7 birds but only let 3 out; so as not to lose all of them at once. Should I let the same two out tomorrow (and add a third) or go with a completely new set of 3? 

Thanks for all of ya'lls help! I really appreciate it.

Brian


----------



## AllAroundAnimal (Aug 4, 2010)

Good Information on this post -- I personally have 10 Homers and 1 pair on eggs and i think the rest will be soon - so i plan on flying thier Young birds -- and A Dropper or 2 sounds very smart to have - I have heard people talk about droppers but never really knew what they were - so thank You !


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

I seem to lose 2 or3 birds a year when letting them out for the first time although i breed between 30 and 40.Some birds are stronger on the wing than others and when they are up there they get a little excited and before they know it they have ventured a little to far for their first flight.They mostly find their way back but you will always lose the odd one or two.I always say they aint your birds until they are back on their perch.Hope the other one comes back for you.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Caden:...I would let them all out..I do so,and many others do so..The 2 you got back will help bring the rest back etc...So be brave,and cross your fingers...Tell you what.....Put the babies on the landing board in your flight cage...I assume you have one....Them give them a nice bath pan,with cool water..When they take their bath,and are SOAKING WET,take the flight cage off the landing board...They will not fly,because they are all wet...Now,they are out on their own,and very relaxed...They will just lay around and dry off...This is what you want..You really don`t want them flying...Maybe just flaping their wings,and looking around their home,and learning the area....Good Luck...Alamo

PS: Click on my Combine`s web site below...Click on Members PICTURES on the left..The 1st picture is my loft with my 2009 babies...The landing board DOES NOT have my REMOVEABLE flight cage,that I use on it,to train my birds to trap,and take baths,with complete saftey...Then when I want them to go out for the very first time,I have the pan there for them..They get all wet,and I slowly remove the flight cage,and they can go on top of the loft,and relax and look around...I do this with the 1st round of babies(15) or so..And with the 2nd round(10) or so...I hardly ever lose any off the board....Maybe 2 in the last 6 years...So try it !!........Alamo


----------



## shawn arnold (Nov 9, 2009)

They should be in bt morning when they get hungry and thirsty. Shawn


----------



## Caden's Aviary (Jul 14, 2010)

I think tomorrow I am going to try soaking and then letting all of them out. It's kinda scary because I feel lucky to have found someone to give me some birds and I don't want to be stuck with none. lol. Thank you all for the advice. I think this information could help alot of other people as well.

Brian


----------



## jpsnapdy (Apr 4, 2010)

Caden's Aviary said:


> I think tomorrow I am going to try soaking and then letting all of them out. It's kinda scary because I feel lucky to have found someone to give me some birds and I don't want to be stuck with none. lol. Thank you all for the advice. I think this information could help alot of other people as well.
> 
> Brian


Follow the very sound advice from Alamo.
Do get yourself a settling cage if you don't have one. I use one and do not have to soap down the wings, though I leave the bath as an available option if they want but in front of the loft this time. Previously, I also have them sit in front of the loft in a basket with the loft door open for them to see their living quarters from outside and what their home looks like. I then use open door trapping and release each squeaker by hand about 4 metres away a number of times so that it flutters back into the loft that it has seen from outside.
Take care!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh, wow! This is great stuff!


----------



## jeo73 (Aug 1, 2010)

dont let them out, lock the ones u let loose for a week, so they can get stronger


----------



## jeo73 (Aug 1, 2010)

jeo73 said:


> dont let them out, lock the ones u let loose for week, release those again, and lock them untill those know real well where they are, them release all toguether and the 1 s that know the loft will guide the others, being brave and stupid are 2 diferent things


 u can also let them loose kind of late when the day is almost over, cause they r ready to go to bed, and they can see outside, without the flying instinct, but those that came back are not going anywhere if u let them loose, the only reason iam telling u to lock them for a week is so they can get stronger


----------



## Caden's Aviary (Jul 14, 2010)

I got up and started fooling with the birds this morning before coming back to this post, so I missed out on some advice I could have probably used today. I went ahead and soaped them down this morning (maybe didn't use enough soap-I didn't want them covered in bubbles) and it worked for a while. I let them all out and the older ones didn't sun themselves too long before they were out flying. The two youngest ones are hanging out in a tree right over my loft though. I do have a basket, but it is small and hard to butt up next to the door. My problem is they don't seem to fly straight to the loft when I let them out from short distances (within view of the loft). They kinda all do their own thing. Some are older than others and it would have been better to start the older ones at the age the younger ones are at now (if that makes any sense) lol.

I was thinking that letting the same two out as yesterday (along with a new third) to take advantage of yesterday's experience. But, then Alamo talked me into letting them all out lol. I think it was best though, because if we can't get past this stage with a few birds left, then me and the pigeons need to hang it up.

Thanks for everything!
Brian


----------



## Caden's Aviary (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh yea Jeo, I am going to try flying them in the evening if I get them back today. It seemed like yesterday I finally got them in once it was time for their dinner. Should I skip the morning feeding to make sure they are hungry when I let them out that evening? 

Thanks


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Caden: Just give them a little food in the morning...You don`t want to starve them...They are like children....When they are tired and hungry,they come in the house..If not,they want to stay out and play...If you don`t give them any food at all,and if they happen to sleep out in the trees,that`s not good...If you feed them in the morning,and whether you let them out in the morning,or not,at least they have eaten something...Alamo


----------



## jeo73 (Aug 1, 2010)

Caden's Aviary said:


> Oh yea Jeo, I am going to try flying them in the evening if I get them back today. It seemed like yesterday I finally got them in once it was time for their dinner. Should I skip the morning feeding to make sure they are hungry when I let them out that evening?
> 
> Thanks


no dont skip it., just reduce it


----------



## jeo73 (Aug 1, 2010)

jeo73 said:


> no dont skip it., just reduce it


feed 50 per cent in the morning, dont release, them release in the afternoon late, call and feed, after a week them u can increase feed to normal in the morning, them release late afternoom and feed normal, if u dont feed at all in the morning, they ll be 2 weak, cause they r young


----------



## jeo73 (Aug 1, 2010)

jeo73 said:


> feed 50 per cent in the morning, dont release, them release in the afternoon late, call and feed, after a week them u can increase feed to normal in the morning, them release late afternoom and feed normal, if u dont feed at all in the morning, they ll be 2 weak, cause they r young


and remember if u feed and release, they ll be out all day


----------



## jeo73 (Aug 1, 2010)

i actually whistle and shake a small metal can, and whenm they hear it, they come in, and they come fast, i have 1ll 78 in in less than 4 minutes


----------



## Caden's Aviary (Jul 14, 2010)

It's just after 7pm here and I finally got 5 of the 6 back in. Those 5 have been hanging out on my roof since right after 4pm, but wouldn't come in until a big thunderstorm hit. The only one missing from today is 647 and I would have to say it was probably just too strong on the wing. Ever since I got them, 647 has been the biggest, strongest, and most aggressive, so I guess it just hauled butt today and got lost. 

They ate real good once coming in, so I think that tomorrow I will try feeding them half rations in the morning and then releasing them in the evening. The two days I have let them out they have showed up around the same time. So I'm thinking I will soak them and let them out a 2-3 hours before dark, then maybe they'll be easier to trap. 

I really appreciate all ya'lls help. I did lose 2 over the past couple of days, but the answers on here made me more confident and gave me a little patience, so thanks.

Brian


----------



## jeo73 (Aug 1, 2010)

mmm, they should have coming once u shake ur can and call them, they were not really hungry, lol


----------



## jeo73 (Aug 1, 2010)

ey where are u, we have the same time, iam in missouri


----------



## The_Dirteeone (Apr 18, 2010)

They will return faster and faster as they age and become less curious.My first loft fly this spring my 17 babie stayed for 5 hrs and came in a few at a time.I made sure they were much more hungry 3 days later when I released them again.They are curious and like being out side.I tossed 15 birds 5 miles last week and lost 3 of them,no big deal .I have also lost 3 birds ,one at a time,over the last 15 or 20 loft flys,didnt see hawk attack,but who knows.Nobody wants to loose birds,but it cant be helped.Thats why I have 17 pair of breeders to replenish the stock.If you didnt want to house a bunch of breeders,you could prob find someone that could sell you YBs cheap.I personnaly wouldnt pay more than 5 bucks for a blue squeeker,but I also know several people who will sell culls from thier racing birds.If you could get 3 pairs of breeders you could potentially get 15 or 20 birds per season from them.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

AllAroundAnimal said:


> Good Information on this post -- I personally have 10 Homers and 1 pair on eggs and i think the rest will be soon - so i plan on flying thier Young birds -- and A Dropper or 2 sounds very smart to have - I have heard people talk about droppers but never really knew what they were - so thank You !


To be honest, I have figs that loft fly and they make good droppers. But then my training, (feeding) gets them to trap quickly anyway.

Tony


----------



## Caden's Aviary (Jul 14, 2010)

@Jeo73- Mississippi


----------



## Nictorious Ali (Jul 1, 2010)

I never heard of soaping before. Sounds pretty intresting how does it work? Do you give the birds a bath? And how much soap do you use? Any specific soap?


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Nictorious Ali said:


> I never heard of soaping before. Sounds pretty intresting how does it work? Do you give the birds a bath? And how much soap do you use? Any specific soap?


I like this video by John Lamberton http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPReyZgHzWY


----------



## AllAroundAnimal (Aug 4, 2010)

*Ohhhh Watch It !*



The_Dirteeone said:


> They will return faster and faster as they age and become less curious.My first loft fly this spring my 17 babie stayed for 5 hrs and came in a few at a time.I made sure they were much more hungry 3 days later when I released them again.They are curious and like being out side.I tossed 15 birds 5 miles last week and lost 3 of them,no big deal .I have also lost 3 birds ,one at a time,over the last 15 or 20 loft flys,didnt see hawk attack,but who knows.Nobody wants to loose birds,but it cant be helped.Thats why I have 17 pair of breeders to replenish the stock.If you didnt want to house a bunch of breeders,you could prob find someone that could sell you YBs cheap.I personnaly wouldnt pay more than 5 bucks for a blue squeeker,but I also know several people who will sell culls from thier racing birds.If you could get 3 pairs of breeders you could potentially get 15 or 20 birds per season from them.


" Some Of Us Don't Believe In that Cull Word "


----------



## mur933 (Jun 20, 2010)

what is a good number in terms of days of loft flying? I heard ppl sayin on this thread that YB kids who come back once will not be lost. 
but I got this freaking problem going on with my YB training . I already lot my 6 birds 3 every time..I let 5 birds out they started flying and came back real good. 3 day streaight they wud fly and come back.. 4th day i let them out ..they flew a little away and coudnt come back....
i let another 5 bird out and it happend the same again..
what you guys say here. how many days are the numbers of days if Yb dont go away they will never go away. 
what I am doing wrong here?..If I am feeding them too much that they get tronger and then they fly away and never get back..It is not the bird I am loosing what is killing me my training time. everytime i loose bird that i have spent 2 weeks on them training. i hate to start again with new ones and then i again loose them..could you guys help me in here 


The_Dirteeone said:


> They will return faster and faster as they age and become less curious.My first loft fly this spring my 17 babie stayed for 5 hrs and came in a few at a time.I made sure they were much more hungry 3 days later when I released them again.They are curious and like being out side.I tossed 15 birds 5 miles last week and lost 3 of them,no big deal .I have also lost 3 birds ,one at a time,over the last 15 or 20 loft flys,didnt see hawk attack,but who knows.Nobody wants to loose birds,but it cant be helped.Thats why I have 17 pair of breeders to replenish the stock.If you didnt want to house a bunch of breeders,you could prob find someone that could sell you YBs cheap.I personnaly wouldnt pay more than 5 bucks for a blue squeeker,but I also know several people who will sell culls from thier racing birds.If you could get 3 pairs of breeders you could potentially get 15 or 20 birds per season from them.


----------



## Nictorious Ali (Jul 1, 2010)

First To Hatch said:


> I like this video by John Lamberton http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPReyZgHzWY


Thanks alot!


----------



## Caden's Aviary (Jul 14, 2010)

Yea, that video was great. It gave me a new definition of soaking. This morning I dipped them in a small pot without much soap and it only held them down a few minutes. I like the idea of using flea shampoo. That Adam's is my favorite for my dog, but right now I just have Hartz. Anyone know if that will work just the same? 

Considering my experiences the last two days, my game plan for tomorrow is to feed them half rations in the morning and wait until about 4pm to let them out. They have been coming in around 6-7 (about an 1-2 hours before dark) and I figure that letting them out at 4 will leave them some nice sun to dry off in. That middle of the day heat will also be tapering off a bit. Anyhow, I've learned a heck of alot the past two days thanks to ya'll. It's truly appreciated!

Brian


----------



## jpsnapdy (Apr 4, 2010)

The_Dirteeone said:


> If you didnt want to house a bunch of breeders,you could prob find someone that could sell you YBs cheap.I personnaly wouldnt pay more than 5 bucks for a blue squeeker,but I also know several people who will sell culls from thier racing birds.If you could get 3 pairs of breeders you could potentially get 15 or 20 birds per season from them.


Depends... There are culls and culls. The guy who sells the bird who placed 11th might call it a cull if the first 10 positions have all been won by its loftmates, but in somebody else's loft that 11th bird may well produce the best birds in that loft! Anyway, who has got breeders to sell if those breeders produce winners? - I don't!
I would save all the 5 bucks to spend on blue squeekers and the feed money for all those grain-eaters that burn a hole in my pocket and get me a good quality kit of YBs from a well known winning loft.


----------



## The_Dirteeone (Apr 18, 2010)

*Your right!*

I wasnt thinking about racing,just having a few birds,I just fly my birds for fun.It would be wise not to get culls if you want to race.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

mur933 said:


> what is a good number in terms of days of loft flying? I heard ppl sayin on this thread that YB kids who come back once will not be lost.
> but I got this freaking problem going on with my YB training . I already lot my 6 birds 3 every time..I let 5 birds out they started flying and came back real good. 3 day streaight they wud fly and come back.. 4th day i let them out ..they flew a little away and coudnt come back....
> i let another 5 bird out and it happend the same again..
> what you guys say here. how many days are the numbers of days if Yb dont go away they will never go away.
> what I am doing wrong here?..If I am feeding them too much that they get tronger and then they fly away and never get back..It is not the bird I am loosing what is killing me my training time. everytime i loose bird that i have spent 2 weeks on them training. i hate to start again with new ones and then i again loose them..could you guys help me in here


how long did you loft fly your birds and how old are they?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Here what i was told by a good flyer If you want to fly other young birds make sure they have never been outside the loft like in the aviary once they get outside and can see around they will home back that will be where they home to don't know if its true I'm assuming it is


----------



## sriki (Jul 11, 2010)

*Lost a bird on first fly*

I brought two *tippler pigeons* a month back which were given to me unpaired. Thier wings were clipped when I brought them to my place. I paired them and kept them in an open terrace in an wooden box. They were well paired, mated many times and got adjusted very well. They used to go back to the loft once feeding was over. This continued for around 4 weeks.

Now both of them have grown back their wings and I let them to fly today for the first time. For the first few times they flew for 1-2 min and landed. This happened 2-3 times. But the next time when I flew them, the male landed after circling 2-3 times but the female flew without landing. It started to fly in small circles for a few min and then started to fly in large circles. It disappered for around 5 min, later it appeared.

It kept on flying for a few more minutes but later went out of sight. I let her out at around 3:30 PM. But she didn't return today. I waited till dusk but no use.

Did I do any mistake? Why did she fly in large circles. I want to loft fly my pigeons so that they don't go out of my sight. If they go out of sight then I cannot enjoy by seeing them flying. The loft is in open terrace and easily visible. But why didn't she return back? Also she flew out of sight for most times. How to break this habit and how to train them to fly in small circle?

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I am feeling really low. Fingers crossed and hope she will come back tomorrow morning.


----------



## jeo73 (Aug 1, 2010)

no u didnt do anything bad, if she was flown somewhere else, she maybe coming back to her original loft, if not, she ll comeback. u cant control birds flying patterns.but u can control how much they fly by feedings


----------

